# Thames Valley Meet



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

We've not had one for a while so how about:

Thursday 13th Feb.
Usual venue, Red lion on the Henly road (few mins from M4, junction 8/9)

7pm.

Any takers?


----------



## M12BJN (May 7, 2002)

Go on then! ;D


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Difficult for me to make school nights I'm afraid :-/


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Its a possibility at this stage. Dunno where I'll be working then, but should know reasonably soon :-/


----------



## mark (May 13, 2002)

Never been to a meet before but I could be up for it. My girlfriend prevented me from coming to the last one as it was her birthday  but I've moved on since then 

I'd definitely like a look at your motor, Thorney and I'd also be very interested in seeing what kind of a difference an ECU remap makes to a TTC225 - anyone care to demo?

Isn't the Red Lion notorious for car break-ins?

Cheers,

-Mark


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2003)

Count me in ;D


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Boys
I've not seen many of you for a while either.
I've got it in the diary, so once squared away with Mrs + the baby (a bit of a push over @ 3weeks old)...
I'm looking forwards to it ;D


----------



## Andy_O (Jun 14, 2002)

I am interested but do not have a scooby where the Red Lion ??? is (though Henley is near to work for me). Any chance of some directions (pretty please), I'll be coming in along the A4130 from Wallingford (Oxford) direction.


----------



## M12BJN (May 7, 2002)

iTT Boy,

Stay on the A4130 out of Henley, across the Thames. After a few miles you will go past the left turn for Hurley Village. The Red Lion is about a mile further, on the right hand side. ;D

Cheers,
Ben 8)


----------



## Andy_O (Jun 14, 2002)

Ben,

Thankyou, I should be able to find that no probs.

Andy


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Back to the top - any more interest?


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

any room for a lady....I mean me, in Henley tomorrow could pop by for an OJ,
maybe see you all ....


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

After thinking I now couldn't attend - it now appears I can ;D Mainly cos not selling car anymore 

All ladies welcome of course (he says trying not to type in some letcherous manner)


----------



## BigJon (May 7, 2002)

I'll probably be there.


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

So I make it:

Me
M13BJN
Carlos
Mark
Spiceboy
Jonno
iTT Boy
Bigjon
KCTT

Any others?


----------



## mark (May 13, 2002)

It now looks like I might not make it 

but I'll do my best.

Work eh? Who needs it?

-Mark


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Good to meet up with everyone again. I can't help thinking that when the weather gets a bit warmer we'll get more people too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2003)

and actually get to sit outside and admire the cars !! ;D


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

good to see you all last night.

Didn't really notice the frost on the way home, but couldn't miss some slippery bits this morning nr Henley ;D


----------

